# Ist im Gehäuse der MICO 4.6 viel umbaute Luft



## oliver.tonn (13 März 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe mir in der Bucht eine MICO 4.6 gekauft. Ich habe heute das Paket ausgepackt und bin mir nicht sicher, ob mir Dummy nicht ein Dummy verkauft wurde. Außer ganz oben ist das Gehäuse komplett leer. Kann das einer bestätigen, dass das so normal ist?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 März 2021)

Schau dir mal die Bilder hier an, viel scheint da tatsächlich nicht drin zu sein:
https://www.jordan-anwar.com/product/jordan-anwar/control-system-plcs/safety-relays/murr-elektronik-mico-4-6-electronic-circuit-protection-4-channels/


----------



## PN/DP (13 März 2021)

Was hast Du bei einer 4fach elektronischen Sicherung großes erwartet? In den Mico ist nur eine Leiterplatte drin. Darunter ist alles Luft. Wenn Du die grünen Federkraftklemmen siehst, dann ist die Elektronik vorhanden.
Schließ es an 24V an (+ und - ) - leuchtet was? Drück die 4 LED-Knöpfe - ändert sich das leuchten der LED? Schließ 4 Relais oder LEDs an die 4 Ausgänge und Minus an - gehen die An und Aus wenn Du die LED-Tasten drücks? Dann ist gut.

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 März 2021)

Danke Euch beiden. Auf den Bildern ist ja eigentlich auch nur Luft zu sehen, passt also. Anschließen wollte ich erstmal vermeiden. Ich habe noch woanders einen bestellt und wollte die dann vergleichen. 
Ursprünglich hatte ich schon zwei MICO 4.10 gekauft, hatte aber übersehen, dass die kleinste Abschaltung 4A ist. Darum kombiniere ich jetzt eine 4.10 mit der 4.6 anstatt zwei 4.10.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (17 März 2021)

Hallo Oliver,

diese hier verwenden wir jetzt:

*Phoenix contact,
Elektronischer Geräteschutzschalter - CBMC E4 24DC/1-10A NO-C - 2908716*


Da sind wir sehr zufrieden und man braucht weniger Varianten.

Viele Grüße,
FA


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2021)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> diese hier verwenden wir jetzt:
> 
> ...



Dein Link führt ins Leere, das ist ein bekanntes Problem mit der Phoenix Webseite:
https://www.sps-forum.de/phoenix-co...akt-artikelseiten.html?highlight=phoenix+link

Vielleicht schreibst du die Artikelnummer oder Bezeichnung


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (17 März 2021)

Hallo Oliver,

ich habs geändert.

Viele Grüße,
FA


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2021)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver...
> FA



Ich bin der Michael


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (17 März 2021)

Hallo Michael,

sorry, ich werde wohl langsam alt .

LG, FA


----------

